# potted plant question



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

OK I bought some plants yesturday and two of them came in little plastic "pots" with some foamishy "soil" do you need to get rid of that "soil" before planting in your tank or can you just stick it all in? This is the first time I've bought the potted kind. tysmia!!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Take it out of the pots. It can cause cyno bacteria if it stays in the pot due to lack of oxygen in the rockwool. It tends to kill the plant afterwhile as well in my experience!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was told that the roots won't be able to absorb nutrients in those pots!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

i put the rockwool+roots underwater and peel it off.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

I also heard that the roots wont able to absorb nutrients. I would just take them out =D


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

ok I'll pull the foamy stuff off carefully. Thank you!


----------

